# The familiar weed induced depersonalization



## Joey97 (May 7, 2016)

I wont get into the long details about what happened. Scrolling through the various topics, its seemed to have happened the same way for a lot of people. Ill just briefly explain the main points. I do not have any history of mental illness, i have never had anxiety, I have smoked weed less than five times in my life before the day it happened. I smoked weed(one bong shot), got a panic attack, ended up in the ER and for the next couple of days ive had depersonalization, at least i think its depersonalization(self-diagnosis). I've visited the doctor twice since then, two different doctors, and they've all said the same thing, "it will were off in a couple of days". I'm freaking the fuck out, because right now it seems like it will last for fucking forever! its been one week so far. Anyway, my question is, how do i know its depersonalization? right now I mostly have feelings of detachment from my surroundings. My memory is okay, my vision is clear(even though i feel like there is a glass between me and the world), I don't think I'm in a dream, everything is still the same size, everything still looks three dimensional, I have no existential thoughts though i think I'm going crazy! I don't see my life from a third person view, I do slightly feel that I'm being automated though, I cant recognize myself in the mirror, My emotions are still here..... man.... this shit just sucks....... I just want to connect with my surroundings once more. I want to be able to interact with the world again. ive always been a good artist, musician and actor and now i feel ill never be able to do those things again! Ive been crying my eyes out the past two days! i feel like there is no hope left for me. I am crying my fucking eyes out while writing this damn post! Sorry..... I lost track of my post. Anyway, is this depersonalization? and if so, how severe is it? and if its severe, how do i deal with it? also, how long does marijuana induced depersonalization usually last? could it become chronic? I have never had depersonalization before this, does that better my chances? will it go away on its own? if it stays with me forever, how do i go about dealing with it on a day to day? what are the effective ways i can live life happily and still have this syndrome? Thank you guys, finding this place made me realize I'm not going crazy or have brain damage. Its amazing how frequent this happens and it goes completely under the radar. Your replies will be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2016)

I'd say there's a >90% chance it will not become chronic. You'll probably recover in a month or two, I think your best bet is to focus on your overall health and worry about it as little as possible. Starting eating nutritiously, maybe start taking a multivitamin, get good sleep, exercise as much as you can (jogging is the way to go) and take up meditation. The best thing you can do for yourself is to truly believe that things will get better, because they almost definitely will very soon.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2016)

Also, make sure you avoid all recreational drugs, at least for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mauricio509 (Jul 4, 2016)

I've had marijuana induced depersonalization(self diagnosis) for about a good 2 years now,almost 3 years.I was 15 when that happened, ima 17 year old guy now I feel great, but i just feel like im not connected with my surroundings either. I still feel Like a normal person kinda.. But I smoked from a bong with hash and next thing i know, i felt like time froze, as if like my soul was leaving my body kinda after that i had a horrible anxiety/panic attack. Ive also had anxiety/depression when i was little. I feel like im improving though.I doubt this is permanent Or it may be permanent who knows.. Its life though right?... I Just wish i would of Never smoked that one day... That was a Something I regret. I think of that everyday..


----------

